# Powdered weathering chalks



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Decided i wish to try to weather some of my rolling stock and got this great new book showing how to. can someone tell me where i can buy [powdered] not stick weather chalk? thanks...*


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bragdon chalks are your best bet. They have an ingredient mixed in that makes them stick on good and you don't have to shoot it with a fixative, as you do with artist chalks. When you spray artist's chalks about half of them disappear. www.bragdonent.com 
I really like them and use them a lot.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Thanks Jerry.







*


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll echo the recommendation for Bragdon's powders. 








A nice coating of "soot" gives things a nice, dusty look. 









"Dust" brushed over the frame gives a nice highlight to the details. 

I don't use a fixative, and the stuff's loathe to come off without a lot of effort. Besides, a fixative actually ruins the nice dusty effect the powders give. If--over time--the stuff wears off, you just reapply more. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*So my next question was going to be what to seal it with. do i need some kind of uv protected satin finisnh clear coat, my trains get handled alot and i think with the amount of time im going to be putting in on these things it probably would be better to seal the finish... NO?







*


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

My question is, Where to buy Bragdon chaulks ?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Dan,
Jerry gave the web address at the top of the thread...







not to much $ i ordered some will give report when i receive. now if i could just get some of the club members to let me practice on there stuff 1st... he he he


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I wouldn't. I sealed it the first time I used it, and really changed the effect of the powders. It's hard to explain, and it doesn't show up well in photos, but it's a definte difference in how it plays in the light. I've rubbed it with my fingers, and it doesn't really come off once applied without a major fight. It's got a binder of some kind mixed in with the powder. If you find it coming off due to handling, then you can reapply and seal it, or simply just reapply it. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the link again. http://www.bragdonent.com/index.htm
Their products are very good. Be carefull though,spill some and you may not get it clean. Work over a surface where the excess won't hurt anything.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree that the Bragdon powders are excellent. I work over a paper towel or newspaper, as a lot of the powder falls during application with a soft cloth or brush. When done, the excess is poured back into a container for future use. 

Larry


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I also agree with the other post about the bragdon powders easy to use and if you dont like how it turns out use some alcohol on a q tip and remove it and start over.The more you use the powders the more fun it becomes.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Paul,
Jerry hid the web site in the best place....right out in the open where I was sure to miss it.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want to seal it, go the other way around. Put down a light coating of hair spray or Floquil flat finish. Let it get tacky and sprinkle some powder into it. Sprinkle it mind you. If you try to move it with a brush, you will lose the texture. 

John


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 04/11/2009 1:38 PM
*.. and got this great new book showing how to. *
So tell us about this book! Title, what you like about/learned from it, etc.?

Inquisitive hobos want to know!


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Kalmbach's new bood "Done in One Day" is great and deals with simple weathering step by step on a variety of cars and locomotives--all modern but excellent work and easy to do. Check it out. Got my copy on Amazon and saved a few bucks. 

Matt


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Dr G on 04/16/2009 12:43 PM
Kalmbach's new bood "Done in One Day" is great and deals with simple weathering step by step on a variety of cars and locomotives--all modern but excellent work and easy to do. Check it out. Got my copy on Amazon and saved a few bucks. 

Matt



Yup this is the book and WOW does it have some cool easy weathering projects, like tank cars, stack cars, making loads for cars and weathering locos. just a very good book in general worth the $. i can pratice on all the DEFECTIVE aristocraft cars i own, there not good for anything else...


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Less is more


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rod Hayward on 04/16/2009 2:07 PM
Less is more 











WOW! Looks like a photo of a real loco "Photoshopped" over a photo of some toy track!


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Yah, I probably need to learn the less is more thingy.

I am trying to take it easy on my next car. This one is a combination of water color washes, powders and dry brushing.


----------

